# Excellent College Football TV listing



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Constantly updated.

http://mattsarz44017.tripod.com/football2006.html


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice site, thanks


----------



## gcoleman99 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep, that IS a nice site. Gracias.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice....


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know if Gameplan is broadcast in HD? I imagine if you order a non-regional ABC/ESPN broadcast that is in HD you get it in HD but the other games I wasn't sure.


----------

